# هدايا الفائزين بالمسابقات



## My Rock (27 يناير 2007)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح

هذه هي هدايا الفائزين بمسابقات شهر الاعياد:

الفائز *coptic hero*
ب مسابقة الميلاد ..
الهدية:​ 
فلم ولادة المسيح الجديد
The Nativity Story
قصة الولادة​












للمزيد من المعلومات عن الفلم:
http://arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11587​ 



الفائز الثاني *amirfikry* في افضل موضوع روحي *هل تثق في مولود المذود*​ 
الجائزة:​ 
فلم ولادة المسيح الجديد

The Nativity Story
قصة الولادة​ 
الفائزة الثالثة *Maya *في افضل موضوع تهنئة وهو *تهنئة الميلاد بلغات العالم*​ 
الجائزة:​

فلم ولادة المسيح الجديد

The Nativity Story
قصة الولادة​ 

تم اختيار هذه الهدية بالخاص لما لها معنى مترابط مع المسابقات التي اقيمت​ 

الفائزة الرابعة *mrmr120* لكونها انشط عضو في فترة الاعياد​ 
الجائزة:
mp3 Player
جهاز ام بي ثري بلير لسماع الترانيم و الالحان​ 




​ 
512 MB
USB 2.0 
LCD screen​ 


اما المشرفين الاحباء الفائزين الي شايليين المنتدى على اكتافهم
*REDEMPTION*
*amirfikry*
*ramyghobrial*
*Fadie*
*MichaelMagdy*
فحرت بشراء الهدية المناسبة, التي مهما حاول وجدتها غير كافية بحقهم​ 
لذلك اكتفيت بهدية رمزية لن اعلن عنها الان, بل ستعلون عنها انتم وقت استلام الهدايا​ 
بذلك اكون منتظر عنواين الفائزين على الرسائل الخاصة فقط 
و ليس في الموضوع
حتى ترسل في اسرع وقت


اعذروا المنتدى من التقصير و صلوا لدوامه​ 
سلام و نعمة​ 
​


​


----------



## هانى عيد لبيب جرجس (27 يناير 2007)

*الف مبرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروك*

:999: :999: :999: :999: :999: :999: :999: :999: :999: _يامستر روك الف الف مبروك على كل واحد اخد هدية ويا رب تكون وش السعد على كل اللى فازو وربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم ويعوضكم
وصلولى كتير علشان انا فى مشكلة_


----------



## Coptic Man (27 يناير 2007)

*الف مبروووووووووووك لكل الفائزين *​ 
*وانا لو اعرف اني فيها هدايا حلوة كدا كنت اشتركت معاكم هههههههههه*​ 
*وعلي فكرة بجد الاخ روك المفروض نقدمله اكبر تحية *​ 
*لاني كل الهدايا دي من تمويله الشخصي مش من كنيسة او اي جهة تانية*​ 
*الرب يعوضك يا روك ويباركك عملك الجميل*

*ملحوظة اللي مش عاوز يبعت عنوانه لروك برسالة خاصة يقولي وانا استلم هديته ههههه*​


----------



## ميدو يوسف (27 يناير 2007)

www.christiandownloads.cjb.net


----------



## فادية (27 يناير 2007)

الف الف مبروك للفائزين 
ويا رب يخليلنا اخونا الحبيب ماي روك ويعوض تعب محبته 
مبروك لينا كلنا بيتنا التاني منتدانا الغالي 
سلام المسيح معكم جميعا


----------



## O N E . A D V (28 يناير 2007)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك للجميع 

وعلى المنتدى الرائع


----------



## الملك (28 يناير 2007)

الف مبروككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## Twin (28 يناير 2007)

*مبرووووووووووووك*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااي أخوتي الأحباء*

*أولاً مبروك لكل الفائزين*
:ab8: :ab8: :ab8: 
*ثانياً مبروك لكل المشاركين*
*فبمشاركتهم لنا صار لنا معني وهدف أسمي وهو خدمتكم حتي الدم*
:ab8: :ab8: :ab8:​ 
*ثالثاً وهو الأهم*
*منديات الكنيـــ :11_6_204:ـــسة العربية*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## دانى (28 يناير 2007)

*بصراحة ياماى روك انت الى تستاهل تاخد اكبر جايزة صدقنى على محبتك واهتمامك بكل الناس*

*الى فى المنتدى وانا نفسى اعضاء المنتدى نشترك كلنا ونجبلك هدية قيمة ليك لانك اكتر واحد منسى *

*فى المنتدى مع انك لا تنسى احد ربنا يعوضك على محبتك التى تغمرنا جميعا ويحافظ عليك اخونا الحبيب*

*وطبعا الف مبروك لكل الاغضاء والمشرفين الفايزين وغير الفايزين* 

*سلام والنعمة*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (28 يناير 2007)

*





ألف مبروك ليكم كلكم وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا روك بجد بتتعب فعلا
ربنا يكون معاك دائما ويحفظك ويجعل المنتدى فى تقدم دائما 

† أمين †*​


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (28 يناير 2007)

مبروك لاحلى اعضاء فى احلى منتدى.............
بس انا لو اعرف ان الهدايا جنان كده كنت اشتركت....ههههههههههه
المنتدى بيك ياروك له طعم بمحبتك لينا.....


----------



## SAMIAFADY2 (28 يناير 2007)

الف الف مبروك للفائزين 
ويا رب يخليلنا اخونا الحبيب ماي روك ويعوض تعب محبته 
مبروك لينا كلنا بيتنا التاني منتدانا الغالي 
سلام المسيح معكم جميعا


----------



## Basilius (28 يناير 2007)

*اولا ربنا يبارك تعبك يا استاذ ماي روك و يستخدمك لمجد اسمة اكثر و اكثر 
ثانيا الف مبروك للفائزين و الى المزيد 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم *​


----------



## قلم حر (28 يناير 2007)

مبروك للفائزين جميعا ......كلكم تستاهلو .
تحيه عطره لأخونا الأكبر ( روك ) .....و لا أقول له سوى : كافأك الرب و حفظك و حماك .
لا تنسوا أن تذكروا  منتدانا في صلواتكم .
بارككم الرب و حماكم جميعا .


----------



## الملك العقرب (28 يناير 2007)

1000 مبروك لاحلي اعضاء في احلي منتدي


----------



## artamisss (28 يناير 2007)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ليكم  كلكم يا اخواتى الاعزاء 
وربننا يعوض تعبك يا روك بجد  انت اكتر من رائع  فعلا

وفعلا محدش كان متوقع الهدايا تكون قيمه كده بس القيمه الافضل انها منك انت ياروك ودى اكبر هديه لينا


----------



## amgedeskander (28 يناير 2007)

:yaka:اوريجانوس


----------



## amgedeskander (28 يناير 2007)

الف مليون مبروك للفاءزين


----------



## بنت الفادى (28 يناير 2007)

الف مبرررررررررروك لكل الفائزين
وربنا يعوضك يا ماى روك ويبارك حياتك انت تستاهل كل خيررررررررر​
ربنا يبارك اعمالك فى المنتدى انت وكل المشرفين ويجعللكم سبب بركه للجميع​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 يناير 2007)

*مبرووووووووووووووووك لكل الفائزين 

و اللى مش عايز يبعت عنوانة يقولى ابعت عنوانى انا مكانة كأنها وصلتلة بالظبط

و خصوصآ مرمر هديتها وااااااااااااااو*


----------



## merola (28 يناير 2007)

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك يا كل الفائزين و عقبالى يا رب 
نفسى اسمع فيلم ميلاد المسيح الصورة بتاعتة حلوة اوووووووى
بليز روك ممكن تشرحلى اية نظام المسابقات و اية المسابقة اللى شغالة دلوقتى علشان اشترك فيها
اوعوا تفتكروا بحسدكم و لا حاجة ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## My Rock (28 يناير 2007)

Coptic Man قال:


> ​
> 
> *ملحوظة اللي مش عاوز يبعت عنوانه لروك برسالة خاصة يقولي وانا استلم هديته ههههه*​


 
محدش يصدقوا...


----------



## My Rock (28 يناير 2007)

دانى قال:


> *بصراحة ياماى روك انت الى تستاهل تاخد اكبر جايزة صدقنى على محبتك واهتمامك بكل الناس*
> 
> *الى فى المنتدى وانا نفسى اعضاء المنتدى نشترك كلنا ونجبلك هدية قيمة ليك لانك اكتر واحد منسى *
> 
> ...


 

حبيبي داني, اشكرك من اجل مشاعرك
صدقني هديتي منكم, هي تواجدكم و استمتعاكم في المنتدى و صلواتكم و محبتكم ليه... صدقني لا اطلب اكثر من هذا...

سلام و نعمة


----------



## king (28 يناير 2007)

الف مبروك لاخوتنا الفائزين اليبمتعونا بلاحاجات الجميلة فى المنتدى:yaka: وربنا يحافظ عليهم ويزكورنى فى صلواتهم:yaka: :yaka:


----------



## ramyghobrial (29 يناير 2007)

بجد الف شكر ياروك وانت اكتر واحد محتاج اكبر هدية 
ربنا يخليك ويباركك كدة


----------



## هانى عيد لبيب جرجس (29 يناير 2007)

h;d] اكيد الروك اكترواحد ياخد جايزة وربنا يبارك فى خدمتة كمان وكمان وانا مبسوط قوى انى اعرف واحد على المنتدى دة اسمة روك


----------



## My Rock (30 يناير 2007)

منتظر عناوينكم على الخاص يا فائزين...


----------



## Coptic Man (30 يناير 2007)

*اللي مش عاوز يكتب عنوانه ومتردد*

*يقولي وانا عنواني موجود يا فائزين :t33: *​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 يناير 2007)

Coptic Man قال:


> *اللي مش عاوز يكتب عنوانه ومتردد*
> 
> *يقولي وانا عنواني موجود يا فائزين :t33: *​



*أضم صوتى مع صوتك* :yahoo:


----------



## ابن الفادي (31 يناير 2007)

*شايفك يا مان انت وفراشة 

مشغولين في المنتدي فانا مستعد اقوم بالخدمة دي بالنيابة 
عنكم لتوصيل الهدايا ويبــقوا يقبلوني لو شافو حاجة منها 
الواحد لازم يخدم حبايبه _ مش كده ولا ايه *


----------



## Coptic Man (31 يناير 2007)

farid.t.gendy قال:


> *شايفك يا مان انت وفراشة *
> 
> *مشغولين في المنتدي فانا مستعد اقوم بالخدمة دي بالنيابة *
> *عنكم لتوصيل الهدايا ويبــقوا يقبلوني لو شافو حاجة منها *
> *الواحد لازم يخدم حبايبه _ مش كده ولا ايه *


 
*لاء يا فريد مش تقلق انا فاضي ومش مشغول ولاحاجة *

*ميرسي لشعورك :smil12:*


----------



## ابن الفادي (31 يناير 2007)

Coptic Man قال:


> *لاء يا فريد مش تقلق انا فاضي ومش مشغول ولاحاجة *
> 
> *ميرسي لشعورك :smil12:*


*
انا كنت نفسي اقدم لك اي خدمة 
انت حبيبي برضة 
علي العموم  الف مبروك للفائزين *


----------



## diana (1 فبراير 2007)

:yahoo:


----------



## ابن الفادي (1 فبراير 2007)

diana قال:


> :yahoo:



*شايف يا مان ديانا بتدضحك علينا 
طيب يا ديانا:beee: :ranting: *


----------



## mrmr120 (1 فبراير 2007)

هههههههههههههه
ادى انا كسبت مش معقول 
وام بى ثرى الى نفسى فية مش معقولة 
بس مش ممكن تتهوا من العنوان ولا اية​


----------



## ramyghobrial (2 فبراير 2007)

هههههههههههه
صباح الخير يامرمر


----------



## My Rock (2 فبراير 2007)

باقي عنوان كوبتك هيرو, هو فينه مختفي اليومين الي فاتوا؟

و باقي عنوان قسم من المشرفين... استعجلوا لاني حارسلها الجوائز ارسالية وحدة في وقت واحد...


----------



## mrmr120 (2 فبراير 2007)

ماتيجى ياعغم هيرو 
خالى الهدية تجلنا ولا اية ​


----------



## coptic hero (2 فبراير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> باقي عنوان كوبتك هيرو, هو فينه مختفي اليومين الي فاتوا؟
> 
> و باقي عنوان قسم من المشرفين... استعجلوا لاني حارسلها الجوائز ارسالية وحدة في وقت واحد...



معلش كنت مسافر تركيا فى شغل ولسه راجع امبارح ومشكور على الهدية يا روك وجارى ارسال العنوان


----------



## mrmr120 (2 فبراير 2007)

لولولوولولولولولولولولى 
هتجلنا الهدية 
هههههههههههه
يلا ياجماعة شهلوا شوية 
ههههههههههه​


----------



## merola (3 فبراير 2007)

مبرررررررررررووووووووووووووووووك 
عقبالى يا رب
صلوا من اجلى


----------



## sousan (4 فبراير 2007)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك عقبالي يا يسوووووووووووووووووع:yaka:


----------



## anya (5 فبراير 2007)

محبة ابدية احببتك من اجل ذلك ادمت لك الرحمة امين 
 الف مبروك   ويارب تكونوا  سبب بركة لكثيريين  الرب يبارك تعب محبتكم  ويرعاكم وليتمجد الرب يسوع في حياتكم سارب له الكل المجد والسجود امين


----------



## My Rock (6 فبراير 2007)

باقي كم مشرف ما ارسل عنوانه لحد الان... حترسلون از عمو روك يعصب عليكم؟


----------



## mrmr120 (6 فبراير 2007)

ماتيلا ياجدعان خالى الهدايا 
تيجى عمو روك هيتعب معاكم كدة 
عيب عليكو ​


----------



## merola (6 فبراير 2007)

يا جماعة بجد هية الهدايا بتبقة ايييييييييييييية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ام بى 3 فعلا زى ما بيكتبوا و لا ايييييييييية


----------



## دانى (7 فبراير 2007)

*ناس بترفس النعمة*

*بص ياعم روك انا غيرهم وعنوانى كالاتى*

*29 شارع ......................*

*منطقة .........................*

*حى .............................*

*مدينة ......................*

*بلد ..........................*

*قارة .........................*

*العنوان واضح مشعاوز كلام*

*الى مشعاوز الهدية يرسلهالى على العنوان دة*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## merola (7 فبراير 2007)

اةةةةةةةة انا بردة مستعدة اكتب عنوانى و اخد الهدية حيجو يسرقونى المسلمين يعنى و لا حيعملولى اختراق


----------



## My Rock (7 فبراير 2007)

دانى قال:


> *ناس بترفس النعمة*
> 
> *بص ياعم روك انا غيرهم وعنوانى كالاتى*
> 
> ...


 
شايف يا داني, في ناس فعلا بتنكر نعمتها... بس عنوانك هذا مية مية, مش عارف اذا ارسلتك ام بي ثري حيوصلك مفخخة ولا حاجة ثانية...


----------



## mrmr120 (7 فبراير 2007)

الا ام بى ثرى بتاعى احنا 
محدش يقرب لة 
انتو فاهمين 
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## merola (7 فبراير 2007)

خلاص يا مرمر انتى حتتخانقى معانا متخافيش انا حاخدة عندى احميهولك متخافيش دا حيبقة فى جيبى


----------



## mrmr120 (7 فبراير 2007)

ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## دانى (8 فبراير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> شايف يا داني, في ناس فعلا بتنكر نعمتها... بس عنوانك هذا مية مية, مش عارف اذا ارسلتك ام بي ثري حيوصلك مفخخة ولا حاجة ثانية...


* انا اسمع عن الاحزمة المفخخة لكن الام بى ثرى اول مرة*

*لا ياعم انا عندى عيال عاوز اربيهم *

*مشعاوز........... اللة العنى*

*امسح العنوان بتاعى*

*سلام*

*هههههههههههههه*


----------



## mrmr120 (9 فبراير 2007)

اية يااخونا 
انتو مش ناويين تبعتوا العناوين ولا اية​


----------



## My Rock (9 فبراير 2007)

mrmr120 قال:


> اية يااخونا
> 
> 
> انتو مش ناويين تبعتوا العناوين ولا اية​


 
انا ححاول احل الموضوع اليوم و اخذ العناوين الناقصة و ارسل الهدايا بداية الاسبوع..


----------



## Coptic Man (9 فبراير 2007)

*خلاص يا روك اللي مش راضي يبعتلك العناوين*

*اخد الهدايا بتاعته انا*

*:t33: *

*الحقيقة مش عندي مانع او اعتراض*​


----------



## mrmr120 (9 فبراير 2007)

ههههههههههههههههه
اية ياعم كوبتك 
خلاص ياشباب الى مش عايز الهدية بتعتة 
يبعتها على عنوان كوبتك​


----------



## My Rock (9 فبراير 2007)

Coptic Man قال:


> *خلاص يا روك اللي مش راضي يبعتلك العناوين*​
> 
> *اخد الهدايا بتاعته انا*​
> *:t33: *​
> ...


 
*بتعرف انها فكرة برضو... نخليك فرع توزيع الهدايا, و تهرب فيهم زي ما هربت بمرتب المشرفين الشهر الي فات هههههه*

*ناقصنا عنوان طارق بس... ارسلك الهدية ليك و انت اتصرف بعديها, رأيك ايه ؟ :yahoo: *


----------



## ramyghobrial (10 فبراير 2007)

مرتب المشرفين الشهر اللي فات 
ياجماعه 
كوبتك هايتقطع حااااااااالا
دة الموضوع مش الشهر اللي فات بس ياروك 
لا دي سنين فاتت


----------



## Coptic Man (10 فبراير 2007)

mrmr120 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اية ياعم كوبتك
> خلاص ياشباب الى مش عايز الهدية بتعتة
> ...


 
*ميرسي يا مرمورة كلك ذوق يا باشا*

*لو وصلني حاجة ليكي ها ابعتهالك *

*:t33:*​


----------



## Coptic Man (10 فبراير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> *بتعرف انها فكرة برضو... نخليك فرع توزيع الهدايا, و تهرب فيهم زي ما هربت بمرتب المشرفين الشهر الي فات هههههه*
> 
> *ناقصنا عنوان طارق بس... ارسلك الهدية ليك و انت اتصرف بعديها, رأيك ايه ؟ :yahoo: *


 
*لاء ياعم بدال فيها مرتبات مش عاوز حاجة *

*:kap: :kap: :kap: *

*بس ارحمني من موضوع المرتبات ده احسن دول ما بيصدقوا :t32: *

*:vava: وايدهم تقيلة كمان :vava: *

*ومش عاوز هدية طارق *

*كمان مش لقيت غير طارق *

*لاء ياعم انا منسحب*

*:36_1_66:*
​


----------



## Coptic Man (10 فبراير 2007)

ramyghobrial قال:


> مرتب المشرفين الشهر اللي فات
> ياجماعه
> كوبتك هايتقطع حااااااااالا
> دة الموضوع مش الشهر اللي فات بس ياروك
> لا دي سنين فاتت


 
*صدقوني انا برئ :dntknw: *

*وما اخدتش حاجة خالص*

*ده روك بيبعتكم بس*

*ازاي تسمحوا بكدا انا لو مكانكم مش اسكت ابدا*

*:big4: *​


----------



## ميرنا (10 فبراير 2007)

*يعينى كل مدخل فى موضوع الاقى روك ملبس مينا تهمه *

*روك اسيح ولا هتشهد ببرائته اتقى الله مش كده *

*ويريت متشهدش ببرائته خليك على موقفك واحنا نجبلك المنتدى عاليه وطيهolling: *
​


----------



## My Rock (10 فبراير 2007)

Coptic Man قال:


> *لاء ياعم بدال فيها مرتبات مش عاوز حاجة *​
> 
> *:kap: :kap: :kap: *​
> *بس ارحمني من موضوع المرتبات ده احسن دول ما بيصدقوا :t32: *​
> ...


 



Coptic Man قال:


> *صدقوني انا برئ :dntknw: *​
> 
> *وما اخدتش حاجة خالص*​
> *ده روك بيبعتكم بس*​
> ...


 

ايه داه يا زلمة؟ ... خيبت ضني فيك....


----------



## My Rock (10 فبراير 2007)

ميرنا قال:


> *يعينى كل مدخل فى موضوع الاقى روك ملبس مينا تهمه *​
> 
> *روك اسيح ولا هتشهد ببرائته اتقى الله مش كده *​
> *ويريت متشهدش ببرائته خليك على موقفك واحنا نجبلك المنتدى عاليه وطيهolling: *​


 
*ما تخليك محضر خير يا ميرنا... شكلك حتاخذي خصم مرتب...*


----------



## ميرنا (10 فبراير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> *ما تخليك محضر خير يا ميرنا... شكلك حتاخذي خصم مرتب...*


 
*:t26:  نعم نعم لا مينا بيسكت انا لاء :t26: *

*:nunu0000: مرتبات ايه دى انشاء الله :nunu0000: *​


----------



## My Rock (10 فبراير 2007)

ميرنا قال:


> *:t26: نعم نعم لا مينا بيسكت انا لاء :t26: *​
> 
> 
> *:nunu0000: مرتبات ايه دى انشاء الله :nunu0000: *​


 

*ايه نعم و لا؟*
*انت حصلك حاجة يا بت؟*
*روحي لقسم المشرفين و انتي تفهمي مرتبات ايه...*


----------



## ميرنا (10 فبراير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> *ايه نعم و لا؟*
> *انت حصلك حاجة يا بت؟*
> *روحي لقسم المشرفين و انتي تفهمي مرتبات ايه...*


 
*منا عارفاها مرتبات اللى محدش بيشوفها* :ranting: 

*وبطل بقا لحد يصدق :a82:  *
​


----------



## My Rock (10 فبراير 2007)

ميرنا قال:


> *منا عارفاها مرتبات اللى محدش بيشوفها* :ranting:​
> 
> *وبطل بقا لحد يصدق :a82: *​


 
طيب حاضر.. بلاش زق... سكروا على هذه السيرة...


----------



## Coptic Man (10 فبراير 2007)

*هههههههههههههه*

*اصيلة يا بت يا ميرنا*

*سيبك محدش بينفع غيرك مع روك*

*ربنا يخليكي للغلابة اللي زيي قادر ياكريم*

*وافرح بيكي *

*قولي امين*​


----------



## ميرنا (11 فبراير 2007)

Coptic Man قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *اصيلة يا بت يا ميرنا*​
> *سيبك محدش بينفع غيرك مع روك*​
> ...


 
*اى خدمه يا كوبتك* :smil12:​


----------



## anya (11 فبراير 2007)

سلام ونعمة
الف مبروك  للفائزين وعقبالي يارب:spor22:


----------



## Coptic Man (11 فبراير 2007)

*لما تشارك الاول يا anya*

*واهلا بيك معنا*

*وفي انتظار مشاركتك با استمرار*​


----------



## mrmr120 (12 فبراير 2007)

اية ياعم روك مفيش حاجة لحد دلوقتى وصلت 
الظاهر راحت على عنوان كوبتك
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## My Rock (19 فبراير 2007)

*العناوين كملت و بكرة حارسل الهدايا...  *
*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## Coptic Man (20 فبراير 2007)

mrmr120 قال:


> اية ياعم روك مفيش حاجة لحد دلوقتى وصلت
> 
> الظاهر راحت على عنوان كوبتك
> 
> ههههههههههههههه​


 
*
:beee:ياريت:beee: ​​*
​


----------



## My Rock (20 فبراير 2007)

Coptic Man قال:


> *
> :beee:ياريت:beee: ​​*​


 

*اعملها و ارسل الهدايا لعنوانك و ادبسك فيها؟ :smil12: *


----------



## Coptic Man (20 فبراير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> *اعملها و ارسل الهدايا لعنوانك و ادبسك فيها؟ :smil12: *


 
*لاء ياعم كفاية المرتبات :smil13:*


----------



## mrmr120 (20 فبراير 2007)

ههههههههههههههه
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ياروك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هدايا الفائزين بالمسابقات*



> اما المشرفين الاحباء الفائزين الي شايليين المنتدى على اكتافهم
> *REDEMPTION*
> *amirfikry*
> *ramyghobrial*
> ...


 
اية هى الهدايا اللى جتلكم ؟؟؟ 

يالا قوللنا بقى 

انتم السابقون و نحن انشاء الله انشاء الله اللاحقون بدون مقاطعة :t33:


----------

